# All-Aquatics Graveyard



## BettaFire682

I am making this thread for all aquatic animals you have not not just betta's, I include, anything from Algee eaters, to snails, to frogs.


----------



## BettaFire682

*My Losses*

Terry- Silver tip tetra 
Albi- Albino Cichlid
Larry- Black Mystery Snail
Cookie- Guppy (Male) 
Finnisha- Guppy (Female)
Shrimpo- Ghost Shrimp

I will miss you all, I will never forget you


----------



## BettaFire682

*Baby Snail Lucy S.I.P.*

A few days after I lost my snail larry, lucy died by meeting the same fate, her head poped off, the poor snail, was still a baby.

I will forever miss you Lucy 

S.I.P. Lucy Baby black mystery snail


----------



## Isabella15

*Sip unnamed clownfish and goby*

Sip my little friends. You were sadly killed by my sister while I was away on vacation. I will miss you both very much.


----------



## BettaFire682

*Hope you feel better*

I'm sorry for your loss, even though it was not there time they are swimming happy above the rainbows (or under the water heavens)

Sincerely 
- BettaFire682

P.S. Thanks for using the thread, you are the first person besides me.


----------



## BettaFire682

*Shrimpee Died*

One of my ghost shrimp died, i found his body smashed by a decoration.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Unfortunately I lost my 8 Ghost Shrimp because I didn't temperature acclimate them, I'm so sorry little guys, I loved having you! Then today I lost another 2, IDK what happened, I love you guys too. SIP :-(


----------



## Isabella15

I'm really sorry about both of your shrimps may they swim in peace


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you. I have a third one in a hospital jar, he goes back in the tank today! I think I'm going for Nerite snail instead.


----------



## annabeau

SIP, all of ur pets. 
BettaFire682, I love ur signature. That's why I don't eat seafood!

SIP Sapphire. (Female Veiltail)


----------



## bandit1994

*sip firecraker*

may u swim in the rice patties of heven till I see u again buddy my beloved ct betta


----------



## BettaFire682

hi everyone. thanks for your support and for using this thread. i hope it helped u a lot


----------



## BettaFire682

Swim in piece Frogger I will always remember you.

Heater Malfunctioned and tank got cold. that put him into cold shock and he drowned.


----------



## BettaFire682

*S.I.P. Cory my first Catfish*

S.I.P. My cute little cory. I hope you're happier now. Jade will miss you too.


----------



## BettaFire682

*Jade will miss you*


----------



## BettaFire682

Jade to the left. Cory to the right.


----------



## SplashyBetta

What happened to the cory? Why'd it die?


----------



## BettaFire682

*Old Age*

He was the second oldest fish in the tank, aside from my betta. My guess is he died of old age.

P.S.~ I was gonna add something else to this post but I plain out forgot what it was...


----------



## DangerousAngel

SIP to the 2 Cherry Shrimp that I lost a few days ago, I was doing a small 25% wc and after that they upped and died. IDK why. There is one left, he's doing fine. :-(


----------



## BettaFire682

Thanks for the complements and symbathy everyone. 
I know eventually my betta will die...I...don't want that... My bond.. it's too strong. I love you Fuago I always will


----------



## BettaFire682

Today marks the death of my baby, Fueg'o. I knew this day would come, I did not want it to. But it did I will forever miss you. You made my life worth living. Thank You. See you in 90 years buddy. Wait for me in heaven.


----------



## SydneyA

I lost a Neon yesterday. I have no idea why, the best I can say is he had the best care I knew. He has been buried in my indoor tree, where he is in good company with years of assorted tropical fish.


----------



## BettaFire682

*Fue'go*

My betta was getting old, and he had fin rot that went untreated.
I woke up this morning he was barely breathing, I watched as his gills stopped and scooped him out in my hand. The poor guy. I'll miss him so much.


----------



## BettaFire682

I lost my baby molly last week, well she was'nt a baby but she was'nt afraid of human hands. I don't know wut happened she just went. Poor girl.. I'm gonna miss cookie.


----------

